

The difference between a consulting client and an irrational toddler - jgarmon
http://www.treelobsters.com/2013/05/474-terrible-two.html

======
liberte9
Funny, but in all seriousness, it's easy to blame the client. As consultants
it is our job to have the skills to navigate these issues and help guide our
clients through the process.

I think anyone who works in consulting can relate and get a chuckle out of
this, but we need to learn to work with it rather than become cynical, if we
want to be successful at what we do.

~~~
ArekDymalski
Exactly. This table is a great metaphor. But it says more aboutthe
responsibilities of this party which is more mature and knowledgeable. Like
parents we're responsible for helping to articulate the needs,prevent
misunderstandings and moderate the conflicts.not the toddlers.

